# Winter Tear/Cut Out



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)

The End.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Missing a few pictures of the bees.

Did you save them and hive them?
How are they doing?


----------



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes. Al took them back to his place and nuc'd them up. It what he does. He'll will probably give them away as he promotes beekeeping with his http://www.beeunderstanding.org That's how I got my first hive. He also just started Florida Backyard Beekeepers Association which is quite the buzz down here. http://beeunderstanding.ning.com


----------

